# Fripp Island, SC



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vacationing with our children and grandchildren. Pics from last evening fishing off one of the island piers. Fishing has been good and we have ate much of our catch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Congratulations you are able to and take family vacation. My family does normally make it early fall in Tenn. in much part to my insurance schedule due to the Open or Annual Enrollments periods being so busy.

It is too easy for us to let the most important things in life take second or even third and last place in importance. Must grease this bearing for it is squealing but can wait till tomorrow to tell a loved one how much they mean, can wait till next week for doctor visit, have will made or changed, get that insurance, get things right with the Lord...funny how the most important things are the things we can always do "tomorrow" but we none know our last tomorrow.

Along important things, we have some much to be thankful for even with too much rain, no rain,broken equipment, busted bales...just at Haytalk there are so many great people who are so willing to offer their time insight to help so many like I and who knows how many more have been blessed. Easy to not brag on you here, just telling the truth.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's awesome Mike! Have a great time!


----------

